# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Lobophyllia hemprichii

## Pedro Azevedo

_
Lobophyllia hemprichii_

*Cor:* Muito Variada

*Dieta:* Planktivoro, fotossintético e outras
*
Agressividade:* 3

*Dificuldade:* 3

*Iluminação:* 3

*Corrente:* 3

*Notas:* Deve ser alimentado de vez em quando.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Muito Variada

Dieta: Planktivoro, fotossintético e outras

Agressividade: 3

Dificuldade: 3

Iluminação : 3

Corrente: 3

Notas: Deve ser alimentado de vez em quando.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O meu Lobophyllia a comer cyclop-eeze congelado.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho



----------

